# Original Ski Bum vs. The Man



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

awsome article.

Kudos to that guy!!!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Bastards!!! ( it is in Webster's Dictionary), leave the MAN alone, he is just doing his thing, like most of us wish we could.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Just another day 'making criminals. Sad.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

raymo said:


> Bastards!!! ( it is in Webster's Dictionary), leave the MAN alone, he is just doing his thing, like most of us wish we could.


Did not mean the MAN, I meant Charlie Toups!! Just caught my mistake.( my fingers work faster than my brain)


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

I just emailed all those twits listed on the Facebook page (link above). Pisses me off. It's getting way to authoritarian around here. I spent Friday in court on a backcountry skiing trespassing charge that was equally bullshit.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

That article is such bullshit. I can't believe how much tax money all of these fools are waisting ruining this man's life. He is no criminal.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's the part that really gets me. Ms. Wick was an officer involved in the arrest:

"The day after Toups' arrest, Lunders testified that Wick suffered a "post traumatic condition or disorder . . . that caused her heart to enlarge after the arrest."

I'm thinking that police work may not be the right line of work for her. I'd hate to see what would happen to her if she tried to arrest a real criminal. They'd probably take her piece and shove it [beeeep].


​


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

We should find the court date and show up in one pieces to support ole Charlie.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Resisting*

I saw something in there about resisting. This can be a throw in to increase the brevity of the misdeed or it can be real. If he roughed up the cop, then he is screwed and lifestyle be damned, he's going down. If not, then this would have had some sort of outcome already. I guess the third alternative is that the cop is trying to claim disability and this is getting sucked into the inter department politics of that. Regardless, it's a bad situation 

When you live on the fringe of society, it is easy to get run over when the system focuses it's energy at you.


----------



## Landis (Apr 11, 2008)

The "rules" he is up for they can throw us all up for. Seems a criminal thing to be born by much of this logic. This really really needs to be opposed. Who "wouldn't" tense up when being told he is being arrested, and thrown face down in the snow.

$250,000 fines no less. 
Absurd! Lets recall the land of Niwot and Tabernash we now call our own.


----------



## slowstride (Jul 17, 2009)

*Police State*

Yep this is bullshit. This country has far too many law enforcement agencies. Jails full of people that shouldn't be there. Land of the free?


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

*for what it's worth*

this was found on another site: Just an FYI...these are not my words

I was at A-Basin about 20 feet from where he was being arrested. He was being slightly unruly and not compiling with the officers requests. They asked him several times to put his phone away and go with them and he refused. When they tried to put his hands behind his back he kept trying to hold onto his cell phone and refused to put his hands behind his back so they tackled him in the show and put cuffs on him. I think if he had just been cooperative and walked with them and put his cell phone away it would have not been such an issue.

If you can't keep your vehicle running so that you can move from one parking lot to another every few days you need to do something to rectify the situation - do some work for a mechanic in Dillon so they can fix it up or at least tow it somewhere until it can be fixed. Its pretty obvious at all the parking areas along Loveland pass that you can't park there.


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the alternative account. Can you post a link to the other site and maybe a link to the thread where the quote's from?

Thanks!


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

14ers.com • View topic - Police nab ski bum and put him behind bars


if it doesnt work...go to 14ers.com and do a search for police nab ski bum and put him behind bars....enjoy....thers now talk of banning him form all Natl Forest...


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Ban from all national parks?*

I wonder if that can be done constitutionally?

If that is in fact true, they have quashed this guys ability to exist in his current lifestyle. Very sad.


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

there was an article in the Denver Post about him not being able to access Natl Forest etc as part of his plea...put it has since been taken down or removed from the article


----------



## Shrambo (Oct 20, 2004)

*Ski bum Charlie Toups freed after 61 days in jail*

Ski bum Charlie Toups freed after 61 days in jail - The Denver Post


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Charlie will probably roll out now............off to the Sierra Nevada I'm sure. May be he will go up to the 'boat. Take care bro, see you around.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

How many days in jail and no bail for 3 misdemeanors? Lame. I suggest we all descend upon that same parking lot and see how many of us they'll arrest. Lets give this guy some company!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

oops... posted before I read the end.


----------



## samsara (Jan 15, 2010)

hojo said:


> How many days in jail and no bail for 3 misdemeanors? Lame. I suggest we all descend upon that same parking lot and see how many of us they'll arrest. Lets give this guy some company!


He could have made bail but refused it.


----------



## samsara (Jan 15, 2010)

psu96 said:


> this was found on another site: Just an FYI...these are not my words
> 
> I was at A-Basin about 20 feet from where he was being arrested. He was being slightly unruly and not compiling with the officers requests. They asked him several times to put his phone away and go with them and he refused. When they tried to put his hands behind his back he kept trying to hold onto his cell phone and refused to put his hands behind his back so they tackled him in the show and put cuffs on him. I think if he had just been cooperative and walked with them and put his cell phone away it would have not been such an issue.
> 
> If you can't keep your vehicle running so that you can move from one parking lot to another every few days you need to do something to rectify the situation - do some work for a mechanic in Dillon so they can fix it up or at least tow it somewhere until it can be fixed. Its pretty obvious at all the parking areas along Loveland pass that you can't park there.


 
Never post an alternate account. It messes up the rage against the machine vibe. (but only slightly)


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

**soup nazi voice* NO BAIL FOR YOU!*



samsara said:


> He could have made bail but refused it.


I don't think that was the case. From the original article: "U.S. Attorney Michelle Heldmyer is prosecuting the case against Toups. At his November detention hearing, she argued successfully that Toups be held without bail on three misdemeanor counts."


----------

